# No Sound from Gigabyte Motherboard



## tckandmk (Apr 5, 2005)

I built a computer with a Gigabyte 7VM400M-RZ board. I originally thought it was the motherboard and returned it to Newegg not once, but twice. This third board has the same problem. I am running xp professional and have a TV card installed also...

I hope someone can help me with this situation.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check to see if anything needs enabling in the bios
have you installed the drivers
checked for any yellow marks alongside it's entry in the device manager


----------



## tckandmk (Apr 5, 2005)

dai said:


> check to see if anything needs enabling in the bios
> have you installed the drivers
> checked for any yellow marks alongside it's entry in the device manager


I do not have any yellow check marks... I have checked my bios settings and the onboard audio is on...

I also forgot to say that my dvd does not have any sound either...

I loaded my xp first and then the gigabyte software... should it have been that way? if so, can I do it now without having to reload windows

Thank you


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have you connected the sound cable from the dvd to the m/b connection


----------



## tckandmk (Apr 5, 2005)

Yes, I have connected and reconnected everything... am wondering if it is the order of the drivers (there are about 10 or so)..


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

your not the only one with this problem
http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?threadid=46167
try this driver
http://www.giga-byte.com/Download/D...oard/FileList/Driver/driver_audio_via_win2003


----------



## MD_Willington (Jan 11, 2005)

The other thing I can think of is, are you using amplified speakers...?a lot of people just hook up speakers directly to the jack, the onboard sound is not driven in most cases...requires external amplification.

MD


----------

